# Making Muffler Deflectors ... craftsmanship from one of the Best in this Saw community



## weimedog

AND great back ground music as well......either listen and watch or watch and listen, better than a radio! And actually some insight along with a demonstration of some very basic metal working skills.


----------



## Philbert

He makes it look easy - the sign of a skilled worker. 

Philbert


----------



## crabby cooter

would ya look at that.

happy to see my vids get around


----------



## Evan

Very cool. Where do you sell these?


----------

